# Muscadine wine recipe



## takamineman (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey just wondering if anyone could give me a basic recipe for muscadine wine.  I'd like a recipe that would make about a gallon at a time, but if it makes more than that, I would definitely welcome those recipes as well.
Thanks, Greg


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 19, 2011)

Depending on the "sweetness" you desire...

Five gallons grapes... I run mine through the food processer ... hulls seed and all...

Seven/eight pounds of sugar.....

One pack of yeast...

Mix it all together and put in a stone jug(holds about 6 gals)... cover with cheese clothe... stir twice a day for 8/10 days.

Strain out the hulls seeds ... I use a pillow case.

Place in the Demijohn and add two more lbs sugar... add air lock.

Ferment until all bubbles stop ... filter with fine clothe ... put back in cleaned demijohn/airlock... until there is no more bubbles ... then I allow it to set for a month or so ... 

Bottle and label... using Zorks and printed labels.

Do the math for less product....

Jimmy K


----------



## Jim Ammons (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is one of my deceased Dad’s.

Blackberry, Muscadine, Scuppernong

1 quart plus 1 cup Fruit			1 cake of yeast

5 ½ cups sugar				Water to fill jar (use a gallon glass jar and distilled water)
Sort and crush fruit, put in gallon glass jar, put in yeast, sugar and stir until yeast is dissolved. Put rubber glove over mouth of jar and tie very securely and tape. Make sure it does not leak around mouth of jar when fermenting starts. The glove will swell as the mixture ferments. Let stand for 28 days. Strain and put in bottles and cap.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you ever made wine before, takamineman?


----------



## takamineman (Aug 19, 2011)

I've made alot of wine but never from fresh fruit. I have only made it from frozen juice concentrate. I really just want to make it more authentic...and besides...i would hate for all these good muscadines to go to waste!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 20, 2011)

I bought a 1 gallon wine kit from Midwest Supplies, and it included a recipe book. I just follow the step (The best I can), and I have had 3 batches of really good wine. The first two were muscadine, the third was wild blackberry. The big difference between the above recipes, and the ones in the book, are the things it says to add, like a clarifier. Right now, I'm out scouting the vines, picking whatever wild muscadines are ripe. I have about a pound now, need 4 more.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Aug 24, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> I bought a 1 gallon wine kit from Midwest Supplies, and it included a recipe book. I just follow the step (The best I can), and I have had 3 batches of really good wine. The first two were muscadine, the third was wild blackberry. The big difference between the above recipes, and the ones in the book, are the things it says to add, like a clarifier. Right now, I'm out scouting the vines, picking whatever wild muscadines are ripe. I have about a pound now, need 4 more.



How much did the kit cost?
or
For a newbie, would it be better (less expensive) to find a gallon glass jar?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 24, 2011)

The kit was about $30-$40, and it came with about 95% of what you need, except the hygrometer... that was another $5. It has the bucket to start the wine, mesh strainer bag, yeast, rubber bung and air lock, glass carboy for racking the wine into, to get rid of the sediment that gathers at the bottom, and all the cleaners and additives. All you really need to add, are bottles, fruit, and water. I'm going on my 4th batch in a few days, and still have plenty enough to make more. 

You could go the low tech route others have mentioned, but the recipe book is in itself worth the money in my opinion. They also offer online and phone support... something you don't get with the low tech route. www.midwestsupplies.com


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 24, 2011)

I forgot to mention, it is very important that everything be sterilized when making wine and beer. Otherwise, you may end up with some nasty stuff you won't want to drink.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Aug 25, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> The kit was about $30-$40, and it came with about 95% of what you need, except the hygrometer... that was another $5. It has the bucket to start the wine, mesh strainer bag, yeast, rubber bung and air lock, glass carboy for racking the wine into, to get rid of the sediment that gathers at the bottom, and all the cleaners and additives. All you really need to add, are bottles, fruit, and water. I'm going on my 4th batch in a few days, and still have plenty enough to make more.
> 
> You could go the low tech route others have mentioned, but the recipe book is in itself worth the money in my opinion. They also offer online and phone support... something you don't get with the low tech route. www.midwestsupplies.com



Thank you for taking the time to respond, and the information.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 25, 2011)

No problem, that is what I'm here for. That, or being a smarty pants... you just caught me in a helpful mood


----------



## pkp844 (Sep 8, 2011)

For winemaking supplies i used to use midwest, but grapestompers is much better to me.


----------

